# A week off



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

As of today I have a week off work  We were supposed to be off to Alex, but unfortunately due to other commitments in Sharm we are not able to leave - so I'm stuck in this place for a week that other people seem to save all year round to visit 

My target for the week is potty training my two year old (not really expat related). Aside from that I'm thinking of going to the beach today to make it actually look like I live in a hot country, and the sun is out at the moment  

So many options and a whole week to do it - and people ask why I moved to Sharm... 

What do other people do in their free time (in whichever part of Egypt you are)??

Sam


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> As of today I have a week off work  We were supposed to be off to Alex, but unfortunately due to other commitments in Sharm we are not able to leave - so I'm stuck in this place for a week that other people seem to save all year round to visit
> 
> My target for the week is potty training my two year old (not really expat related). Aside from that I'm thinking of going to the beach today to make it actually look like I live in a hot country, and the sun is out at the moment
> 
> ...


So I wasn't the only one hated it in Sharm? 

I'm a jobless, so it feels like in jail, "you got all the time in the world"!!!! So I always got "free time" !!!!!!!!

But I try to enjoy the little things, and try to learn as much as I can from any incident/person.

Have a nice week off, or at least try to


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> As of today I have a week off work  We were supposed to be off to Alex, but unfortunately due to other commitments in Sharm we are not able to leave - so I'm stuck in this place for a week that other people seem to save all year round to visit
> 
> My target for the week is potty training my two year old (not really expat related). Aside from that I'm thinking of going to the beach today to make it actually look like I live in a hot country, and the sun is out at the moment
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,
Have a good week off and enjoy the sun. Its sunny here today but alittle chilly!


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> As of today I have a week off work  We were supposed to be off to Alex, but unfortunately due to other commitments in Sharm we are not able to leave - so I'm stuck in this place for a week that other people seem to save all year round to visit
> 
> My target for the week is potty training my two year old (not really expat related). Aside from that I'm thinking of going to the beach today to make it actually look like I live in a hot country, and the sun is out at the moment
> 
> ...


Hi sam,
Hope your having a good week. Have you been to the new supermarket yet?
Jo


----------

